# asian lathe carrige feed rates



## ultralight (May 8, 2017)

I have a 7x12 mini lathe. As far as I have been able to find out the standard fee rate of the carriage is 256 threads per inch. I am doing some upgrades to the lathe. I changed the drive pulley from the stock 1.89 to 1 to a 3 to 1 setup with and an xl belt.  I think ,but am not sure, that the new rate will increase to about 417 tpi. Can anyone conferm my figures  or give me their own conclusions.     Thanks  Dave


----------



## owl (May 9, 2017)

The feed is geared to the headstock, not the motor, so your drive doesn't affect the feed.


----------

